# I'm Looking for a property to rent with land in Aberdeenshire



## Christine69 (17 May 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm currently looking for a house/cottage with 4/5 acres of land in Aberdeenshire. Anywhere between Huntly, Turriff, Banff, Oldmeldrum & surrounding areas. An outbuilding which could be used for stables would be a bonus.


----------



## Spook (9 June 2015)

Are you fixed up?? How long do you require a property for?? We may have something suitable.... near Insch if that's not too far from where you want to be. How many horses??


----------



## Christine69 (10 June 2015)

Hi there. No I haven't found anything yet. I have 3 horses. A gelding & 2 broodmares. No insch isn't to far. Thank you. Please get back in touch.


----------



## Christine69 (10 June 2015)

I'm looking for long term.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (10 June 2015)

Hi there

Our old house is up for rent.  It's only got 2 acres (and a 1/2 acre garden) but the surrounding fields are grazing.  While I was there they let me use an additional acre of it fenced off with posts and electric fence.

Google Braeside of Bogfechel, Whiterashes.  It's between Oldmeldrum and Whiterashes.


----------



## Spook (10 June 2015)

Sorry Christine 69 ours is only available for about a year or thereabouts.


----------



## Christine69 (10 June 2015)

Can you please tell me how much per month? Also what size is the house? Thanks


----------



## Christine69 (12 June 2015)

Hi Spook. I am having trouble opening the message you sent yesterday. Can you please try again. Thank you. Chris


----------



## Overgrown Pony (12 June 2015)

Christine69 Braeside of Bogfechel is a 4 bed, 3 bathroom house.  Think they're looking for about £1,200 per month, but I bet they're a little negotiable


----------



## Christine69 (12 June 2015)

Hi overgrown pony. Thanks for messaging me. Does that include grazing & stables? Is it a long term let? X


----------



## LR2904 (21 July 2015)

Hi-Jacking this post 

I am also looking for a property long term lease within next few months in similar areas


----------

